# LITTLE DAVID IS HOME



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

WELL FOLKS 
THIS HAS BEEN A INTERESTING TRIP
ok this is the real deal







this the HOGANCASTING














first of all I.O. TEXAS BILL big time for all his help
an pete for comeing to the rescue these are the true
mesure of men !!!!!!
i have been very lucky in deed for they have got my
back ,,,,,i humbley thank you both for your help
an generosity in helping return my little fried
so with that said
those of you that have seen hogans work know....
it is that good talk about bling !!!
this thing is so cool new an shiney a lot nicer
than the one i had (bill yours must be premo)
mine had a hard life..it was cool nun the less
an pete will be offering these up for sale
so if you wont a blast from the past here you go
they are very hard to find the only 3 ive seen
was mine bills (tex), an gary (flatband),
so thanks to pete you can have one better than
the real deal,,,
out standing simpley out standing
you wont find better people an if
you wont a slingshot that will last a life time
an old world craftmanship pete is your man
check his work out for sure
thanks again this is just to cool
jeff


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Glad to hear it worked out for you, enjoy your new/old catty


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

I would just like to thank Tex and Harpergrace for all ther kind help in getting a Littel David slingshot all be it a reproduction of an original provided by TEX
for Jephroux
All the best with you new found friend
Pete


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

I REALLY LIKE THAT=COOLCOOLCOOL

























jephroux said:


> WELL FOLKS
> THIS HAS BEEN A INTERESTING TRIP
> ok this is the real deal
> View attachment 3051
> ...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think the Pete deserves all the credit! After all he did all the work! Want a Little david or a Aero-Sling repo, Pete will sell you one Right. -- Tex


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a Milbro-repro from Pete, and it is a sweet piece of work ,i hope to get more someday.
Tex what kind of band set up did the Areo-Sling have?


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> I would just like to thank Tex and Harpergrace for all ther kind help in getting a Littel David slingshot all be it a reproduction of an original provided by TEX
> for Jephroux
> All the best with you new found friend
> Pete










Shucks Pete, I didn't do nothin, but thanks.
You did great work there, I'm sure Jeff is just tickled pink.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> I would just like to thank Tex and Harpergrace for all ther kind help in getting a Littel David slingshot all be it a reproduction of an original provided by TEX
> for Jephroux
> All the best with you new found friend
> Pete










Shucks Pete, I didn't do nothin, but thanks.
You did great work there, I'm sure Jeff is just tickled pink.
[/quote]

Hi both you & tex have been a grate help and inspiration i getting the Vintage repo up?
THANKYOU BOTH
Pete


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I would like to state publicly that while our world is a sorry place overrun with piece-of-crap junk people, every once in a while something happens that gives me enough faith and hope to not just completely give up hope. It pained be greatly to see Jephroux taken advantage of (along with quite a few others) and lose his rare piece, especially in such a dastardly manner as was foisted upon him. He didn't do anything wrong other than try to trust someone (a grievous error these days).

Hoganscastings and Tex-Shooter are fine men in my eyes. I want to thank both of you for pulling decency and victory from the clutches of defeat and helping someone whose only sin was trusting a real blackguard.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, What he Jmp said!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

harpersgrace said:


> I have a Milbro-repro from Pete, and it is a sweet piece of work ,i hope to get more someday.
> Tex what kind of band set up did the Areo-Sling have?


I don't know for sure, but I think that it had light tubing anchored with a tapered pin. Here is a picture copied from Mel's web page of a old ad. I think it was furnished by Flatband. -- Tex


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info Tex


----------

